# New but not...



## JP3 (Sep 19, 2018)

Just registered, but I've nosed around the forum here off and on for the past year.

Married 6 years. Two preschool aged kids. All the other fun stuff that comes along with having a family.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to TAM JP3. Kick off ur shoes and put ur feet up


----------

